# Logitech x506 vs Logitech z506???



## Ronnie11 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys.i am a little confused as to which one to pick since they are priced quite closely,i heard the z model is the recent one...can anyone here help me pick up a speaker whichever is the best option..need to buy by tomorrow...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 26, 2011)

x506 is discontinued nw... it had less rms power than new z506
x506
*img19.imageshack.us/i/images3454567172zoom.jpg/

z506
*img841.imageshack.us/i/surroundsoundspeakersz5.png/


----------

